

Why it is rational to vote - czr80
http://www.interfluidity.com/v2/3570.html

======
biscarch
I'd be interested to know what HN'ers think one should do if there is no
obvious frontrunner.

For example, if there are candidates A,B and C but none of them represent
voter X well enough.

Another question. Which has more effect? Voter X voting for candidate A,B or C
OR voter X creating monetary value through process N and then using that to
put forth a candidate (presumably in 4 to 12 years) that represents voter X
well.

